# Rifles & machine guns found in car



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Security Department Giza controled a vehicle on it's way from Alexadria on the Alexandria-Cairo sahara highway and found 54 thousand rounds of live and 28 automatic rifles and four machine guns, a pistol.

According to the investigation, which was supervised by brigades Abdeen, Yosef, director of security of Giza , that the defendants were intercepted while driving on the road to Egypt - Alexandria Desert, and there was an exchange of fire during the arrest, injuring the one of the accused, and one of the Central Security Forces was also injured.
Also found in the car was 73.000 L.E.

from al ahramhttp://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/173486.aspx


----------

